# Beer for Cigars?



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if there are any Monty Python fans out there, but while in the beer aisle the other night I found:

Monty Python Holy Grail Ale (tempered over burning witches).
http://www.eurobrews.com/monty.html

Since I'm a big Monty Python fan, I couldn't resist. We all know that the only proper way to temper over burning witches is to use fine cigars. Actually the beer was very good and went well with several cigars. I think it's those burning witches that make it a good cigar drink. :biggrin:


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats funny. I'll be looking for it out here


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love that beer. The bonus is that is comes in 16 oz. bottles :biggrin: I haven't tried to pair it with cigars, but I'm sure your "experienced" palate is quite knowledgeable


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

lol. thats cool as hell, I need to deff try that


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Dang, I thought this was a trade for BEER.....lol


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm drinking Shiner Bohemian Black Lager when I smoke. Real smooth flavor that seems to compliment cigars really well.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you see the tap that they offer.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

wow, that's great! and the "Holy Grail" beer cup looks awesome...
sadly, as usual, shipping can only be to US addresses... :frown:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks, another web site of stuff for me to look at and want things. just what I needed. you knowI could be mistaken but I thought I saw the monthy python ale at a Krogers store


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

This stuff is awesome. They had it on tap at a bar I used to go to.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

"She turned me into a newt...Well I got better"......Monty Python


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That is totally awesome. Huge "Holy Grail" fan here. I'll have to get some of that brew fast! I mean like faster than the "average wing speed of an African sparrow" fast!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> That is totally awesome. Huge "Holy Grail" fan here. I'll have to get some of that brew fast! I mean like faster than the "average wing speed of an African sparrow" fast!


Its "African swallow". :angry:

:roflmao:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh man im gonna have to get my hands on some of this for sure!

"we are no longer the knights who say NI!....NI NI NI..SHH SHH we are now the knights who say ecky ecky ecky patang zoom boink rrraaallllwww........NI!"


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice, I gotta keep an eye out for that. Thats hilarious.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll have to look for it in my area.

Speaking of Monty Python and burning witches, in 2006 when my family and I attended the Phoenix Phall Phunfest at Knoebel's Amusement Resort in Elysburg, PA (a Fall event for roller coaster enthusiasts), my boys (then 11 and 14) decided to enter the event's costume contest. We went as the chanting monks from the Witch Village scene in MP&THG. We wore monk suits and fashioned "boards" out of cardboard to whack ourselves in the head with while chanting "Pie Iesu domine (*BONK*) Dona eis requiem.

We walked in the event's costume parade, bonking ourselvs with the "boards" as we walked along chanting, and we ended up winning second place in the group costume category. Lots of folks came up afterwards and complimented us on the costumes.


----------

